# [SOLVED] Motherboard Ethernet port not working.



## Bleepingcomp

Hey, I recently upgraded my computer with a new motherboard and processor. Afterward, my Ethernet port wouldn't work. I did a clean install of windows 7, and the problem persists. The router itself doesn't display any activity from my computer, and my computer says that it is not connected to the internet. The motherboard is a z68ma-d2h-b3 gigabyte. I cannot find any option in the bios to enable or disable the Ethernet port.


----------



## dai

*Re: Motherboard Ethernet port not working.*

did you run the m/b setup disk


----------



## JimE

*Re: Motherboard Ethernet port not working.*

All ports should have an option in the BIOS...you are likely missing it.

Also, you have to install the motherboard drivers (which include the NIC drivers). All of the drivers should be on the motherboard driver CD, or you can likely get a newer version on the Gigabyte website.


----------



## Bleepingcomp

*Re: Motherboard Ethernet port not working.*

I have installed the mobo drivers. No luck. I've tried o look for it. Units the LAN switch, both on and off make no difference.


----------



## dai

*Re: Motherboard Ethernet port not working.*

any yellow alongside of anything in the device manager


----------



## Bleepingcomp

*Re: Motherboard Ethernet port not working.*

Nope, everything is recognized fine.


----------



## dai

*Re: Motherboard Ethernet port not working.*

have you entered your isp's settings ip addy ect.


----------



## Bleepingcomp

I can't even get it to connect to my router. I set the router settings off my old comp, which got on the Internet fine. I can't even join a network.

Any ideas left guys? Is the port just dead?should I buy a nic card?


----------



## dai

*Re: Motherboard Ethernet port not working.*

in the command prompt box post what comes up when you put

ipconfig

and press enter


----------



## Bleepingcomp

*Re: Motherboard Ethernet port not working.*

"windows ip configuration"

Ipconfg /all gets

Hostname megaman
Primary dns suffix (this is blank)
Node type hybrid
Ip routing enabled no
Wins proxy enabled no


----------



## dai

*Re: Motherboard Ethernet port not working.*

it looks like you have not set up th ip in the nic properties


----------



## Bleepingcomp

*Re: Motherboard Ethernet port not working.*

I'm trying to connect to my router, which I'm on the wifi for right now. Do I still need to set it up?


----------



## dai

*Re: Motherboard Ethernet port not working.*

if you are going to use it

network sharing centre

click on local area connection

click on internet protocol ver.4 tcip

if your isp uses dynamic

set the boxes to obtain ip and dns automatically


----------



## Bleepingcomp

*Re: Motherboard Ethernet port not working.*

There is no "local area connection". It just says I am not connected to any networks.


----------



## dai

*Re: Motherboard Ethernet port not working.*

is the nic listed in the device manager under network

check pnp is enabled in the bios


----------



## Bleepingcomp

*Re: Motherboard Ethernet port not working.*

No nix is listed. If I see hidden devices, network adatapers show up. Wan miniport ikev2, ip, ipv6, l2tp, network monitor pppoe, pptp, sstp. 

Interfered peripherals opions in bios are

Xhd off
Pch Sara control mode raidxhd
Sara port0-3 native mode on
USB controllers on
USB legacy function on
USB storage function on
Orom ui and banner on
Azalia codec auto
On board h/w LAN on
Smart LAN press enter ( when I do this it leads to a menu that jut says virtual cable test. No button except for wax to move up a level does anything)
Onboard LAN boot rom disabled
Onboard USB 3.0 controller on
Onboard serial pOrt 1 3f8/irq4


----------



## dai

*Re: Motherboard Ethernet port not working.*

look through the bios for pnp it always is set to disabled and needs to be enabled


----------



## Bleepingcomp

*Re: Motherboard Ethernet port not working.*

There is no setting for pnp.


----------



## dai

*Re: Motherboard Ethernet port not working.*

rebooted and checked my bios no pnp never noticed before

the onboard should be listed under network in the device manager

re run the m/b setup disk and see if it appears if not i would think there is a problem with the onboard chip


----------



## Bleepingcomp

*Re: Motherboard Ethernet port not working.*

Reran it. It did not appear.


----------



## dai

*Re: Motherboard Ethernet port not working.*

i think the chips gone asked some one else to have a look at the problem


----------



## GZ

*Re: Motherboard Ethernet port not working.*

Hello,

In your BIOS setup program, under *Integrated Peripherals* there are two settings to be concerned about.

*Onboard H/W LAN* - Should be set to *enabled*.
If it is not set to enabled, change the value.

*Smart LAN* - This is a cable diagnostic of the LAN port. If the LAN setting is set to enabled, open the *Smart LAN* option.

Without a cable connected the values should read;



Code:


Start detecting at Port.....
Part1-2 Status = Open / Length = 0m
Part3-6 Status = Open / Length = 0m
Part4-5 Status = Open / Length = 0m
Part7-8 Status = Open / Length = 0m

With a cable connected, the value should read out similar to;



Code:


Start detecting at Port.....
Link Detected --> 100Mbps
Cable Length= 30m


----------



## Bleepingcomp

*Re: Motherboard Ethernet port not working.*

On board LAN is set to on, smartlan looks nothing like that


----------



## GZ

*Re: Motherboard Ethernet port not working.*

Do you have the cable connected?

If so, remove the cable and inspect the port itself. Make sure there are no bent or broken contacts.

With the cable removed, reboot the computer and check the Smart LAN. Does it look llike the first entry?


----------



## Bleepingcomp

*Re: Motherboard Ethernet port not working.*

Nope after selecting smartlan the only option is virtual cable test, an pressing enter does nothing. Only esc does anything, and brings me a level up


----------



## GZ

*Re: Motherboard Ethernet port not working.*

I am assuming that the ethernet port is in good condition?

Next thing to check for is short circuits to chassis. To do this, you will have to remove the motherboard from the case and bench-run it.

It seems like a lot of work but I suggest going through with it. If the ethernet chip is, indeed, non-functional you are going to want to return the board for replacement.


There are detailed instructions in this thread on how to bench test your system. 
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/how-to-bench-test-troubleshoot-your-system-171424.html

With the CPU, RAM, GPU, PSU, Keyboard and Monitor connected (no other peripherals are necessary ATM) boot the computer to the BIOS setup program. Enter the Smart LAN option. 

With the network cable disconnected it should read as the first entry. 
If it does not, turn the system off, clear the CMOS using the CCMOS jumper and boot (Lan enabled by default).

If Smart LAN still isn't reading properly, I will have to agree with dai's assessment that the LAN controller IC is non-functional.


----------



## Bleepingcomp

*Re: Motherboard Ethernet port not working.*

If the board had a short would it still boot?


----------



## GZ

*Re: Motherboard Ethernet port not working.*

It depends on where the short is located. There are hundreds of separate circuits on a motherboard, a short in one section could only affect certain systems while a short in another area will cause no POST situations.


----------



## Bleepingcomp

*Re: Motherboard Ethernet port not working.*

Well, I did install standoffs, could it still be shorting?


----------



## GZ

*Re: Motherboard Ethernet port not working.*

Short answer... yes. Although it is uncommon for a properly installed motherboard to short, it is possible. I, once, had a motherboard in a case where there was a small ridge on the MB tray that came in contact with capacitor leads on the underside of the board.

Testing the board outside of the case will take any external short out of the equation.


----------



## Bleepingcomp

*Re: Motherboard Ethernet port not working.*

That's weird. Everything else in by the I/o shield works fine. I guess I'll test it again...


----------



## Bleepingcomp

*Re: Motherboard Ethernet port not working.*

Took it out, shorting wasn't the problem. Brought it back to the store, confirmed a mobo problem and did a replacement.


----------



## GZ

*Re: Motherboard Ethernet port not working.*

That was quick! :grin:

The replacement working properly?


----------



## Bleepingcomp

*Re: Motherboard Ethernet port not working.*

Installing the driverfor it, but it shows up in my hardware, and my router lights up, so I hope so. 


Edit: yep, works perfectly.


----------



## GZ

*Re: Motherboard Ethernet port not working.*

Glad to hear! Good luck with your new hardware!


----------

